# Sonohysterogram vs HSG Femvue



## CMPM12 (Sep 3, 2015)

What is the correct way to code the following 

Hysterosonogram in office,

We were using 58340 and 76831 


Hysterosalpingogram in office (femvue)

We use for the femvue
58340
76831
76830
74740

Is this correct? The physicians state we should be charging an ultrasound in addition to the Sonohysterogram and interpretation although 74740 is for hysterosalpingogram.


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 4, 2015)

58340 is billed with either 74740 when contrast is infused or 76831 when saline is infused when the procedure is done in the office and the provider owns the equipment. 76830 is bundled.


----------

